# Baselworld 2011 : BRS HERITAGE & BR S Steel



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

*BR S HERITAGE & BR S Steel*
S For Smaller, Sleeker and Smarter









True to its aeronautical origins, Bell & Ross is offering its iconic model, the BR 01, in a smaller, thinner and more elegant version - the BR S 39 mm. A size suitable for everyday use, an ergonomic case with a remarkably thin profile, all in line with the four fundamental Bell & Ross principles: readability, functionality, accuracy and water-resistance.

*2011, the BR S range is growing*
Fueled by its success, the AVIATION BR S collection is adding two new models: the BR S Heritage and the BR S Steel. One in ceramic, the other in stainless steel, they are both ideal additions to this collection of elegantly-proportioned watches and their equally innovative component materials.

Refined, racy, luxurious, supremely comfortable to wear, both of these new BR S models will be part of everyday life for demanding men and women.










*BR S HERITAGE*
inspired by cockpits of yesteryear The anti-reflective matte black ceramic case is inspired by the color of the instrument panel, which was designed to both remove reflections and contrast with the panel's dials for easy reading.

Its aged, sand-colored hands, numerals and indices and its natural leather strap give it the appeal and appearance of military watches of days gone by. Straddled between yesterday and today, the BR S HERITAGE draws its inspiration from the past yet uses the most modern techniques to restore the effects of passing time.

*BR S STEEL*
A perfectly-readable dial
The polished-satin-finish stainless steel case is dignified elegance personified.
The photoluminescent white hands and indices stand out against the black dial, adhering to the principles of readability found in professional aviation instruments.

An urban interpretation of the BR 01: a size suitable for everyday use, an ergonomic case with a remarkably thin profile.

Interview Bell & Ross - BR S HERITAGE & BR S Steel Baselworld 2011


----------



## Fishy (Mar 12, 2011)

Very subtle differences between the two. Would have to be the steel for my wrist.

Fish


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Strangely, not one word about the movement.


----------



## superL (Jun 22, 2007)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Strangely, not one word about the movement.


Quartz movement ? I do like this size.


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

39mm is just way too small for my liking. Nice watches though.


----------



## ibizan (Jun 7, 2011)

I can't believe they made this quartz?? they couldn't fit an automatic in that case?


----------

